# chroot geht nicht



## Caliterra (30. März 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

ich nutze eine Debian-Sarge Distribution und möcht diverse Progamme chrooten.
Jetzt habe ich mich versucht schlau zu machen aber google gibt nicht das her so das ich es verstehe.

wenn ich ein Verzeichnis z.B. /home/chroot/ anlege und dann mit chroot darauf will sagt
das System "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory".
Da habe ich unter das Verzeichnis ./bin/bash kopiert aber die Fehlermeldung kommt immer noch.

Wenn ich den Aleitungen versuche zu folgen fange die meistens mit "chroot /directoty" an.

Was mache ich falsch? Kann mir jemand den grundsätzlichen Vorgang des chrooten´s erklären?

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## wose (30. März 2006)

Sei gegrüßt..

ich hab mich zwar noch nicht wirklich mit chroot beschäftigt aber glaube zu wissen, dass du bevor du überhaupt in ein dir chrooten kannst du dort eine chroot-Umgebung schaffen musst. Dazu gibt es diverse shellskripts, eines ist wohl mkjail.sh ... Ich bin letztens auf folgende Seite gestoßen 
http://www.kegel.com/crosstool/current/doc/chroot-login-howto.html
als ich meinen apache absichern wollte, eine Möglichkeit war ihn in ner chroot-Umgebung laufen zu lassen (hab mich aber dann doch für mod-security entschieden)

Ich glaube damit kannst du was anfangen.

Grüße


----------



## Caliterra (1. April 2006)

Danke für Deine Hilfe,

ich habe mal Deinen Ansatz überflogen und beschlossen ihn hinten anzustellen weil mir noch ein etwas einfacher Ansatz über den Weg gelaufen ist und ich werde erst mal den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gehen ;-).

Falls es Dich interessiert hier ein Link: http://www.linuxfocus.org/Deutsch/January2002/article225.shtml

Ich finde den Ansatz nicht schlecht, allerdings muss ich mir noch etwas Zeit nehmen um richtig durchzusteigen, für eigene Programmekonfigurationen.

Wenn Dir bei der Sache noch was über´n Weg läuft dann lass es mich wissen. Ich bin immer neugierig.


----------

